# Great article about hops



## mb-squared (30/9/16)

https://allaboutbeer.atavist.com/in-search-of-americas-best-hops


----------



## Feldon (30/9/16)

Some really good photography in that yarn.


----------



## Curly79 (30/9/16)

Excellent article. I swear that's Yob in the red hat!


----------



## Mardoo (30/9/16)

Somehow they've taken photos from his dreams.


----------



## mb-squared (30/9/16)

Feldon said:


> Some really good photography in that yarn.


yeah, the photography was top notch. I also thought it was really cool to see how, in a very concrete way, the craft beer scene is driving that segment of the economy and leading to new technology, better (or at least new) farming techniques and so on. pretty cool. as the scene grows here, expect more of the same I reckon.


----------

